# your 'filming' setups?...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

How are all yous guys filming your trick shots and such? ...

Do you use a homemade rig...catchbox and phone?...

Or a professional camcorder with bopod? ...

Ive just ordered a mirror and have just bult a new catchbox... will be videoing for some badges soon enough! ...

Would be good to see pictures of your setups... cameras...holding devices and catchboxes... for some ideas 

Cheers...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a video that shows my arrangement.






Look at about 3 minutes in, and you will get more detail of the setup. I have a large mirror sitting next to the catchbox. Off to the side and in front is a tripod for my camera. The camera is focused on the mirror and catchbox. So in the video you see the mirror to one side of the target. The mirror is angled so that is shows my shooting position in the camera viewfinder. That means that you can see the tripod as I walk back toward the catchbox at the end.

The mirror is just a big chunk of mirror I got at a house demo ... old bathroom medicine cabinets are a good source of large mirrors. Sometimes in a dollar store you can get cheap big mirrors made to mount on the back of a closet door. I think Treefork uses a rear view mirror from a car or a motorcycle. I use a couple of clamps down at the bottom of the mirror to stabilize it so it would sit upright on a board placed across a couple of buckets ... pretty crude, but effective.

My camera is just a standard digital camera. Most digital cameras these days will take video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I plan on getting a mirror soon.
I've have it to the right of my catchbox, on a chair as i shoot outside.

I'l then put my cameraphone on another chair, propped up with scraps on multiplex.

So you can see me in the mirror and it'll be mainly aimed at the catchbox

It'l be a lot of trial and error to start though


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sorry....hit the button before I had all my info. I didn't realize it till I finished the post. :slap: Been one of those days :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

how far back should we be when we are trying to do these tricks


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here are the setups that I have used.

The first one is the one I used most of the time outside this past summer. It's all pvc pipe. The tee cut in half holds well on my tripod and the 90s allow for all adjustments. The mirror is a small one from hobby lobby and is held on with magnets and a bicycle reflector clamp.





















Here is the one I'm using inside while working on my moving targets. It's a little strange having the camera that close to the target, but after a while, you get used to it. I used an old table top tripod and a wooden dowel that fits inside a pvc base. With the clamp, it's adjustable for height.





























Hope this helps

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

One Shot-Corey said:


> how far back should we be when we are trying to do these tricks


The standard distance for most of the shots is 10 meters:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

The accuracy badges are at various distances, but the minimum is 10 meters:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

One Shot-Corey said:


> how far back should we be when we are trying to do these tricks


As Charles said, for badges there are set distances, but nothing says you can't try them closer if you want to. I can't get to 33 ft in my basement, and I'm not going out and stand in the snow just to shoot, so my indoor practice is 23 to 30 ft.

Todd


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive built a new catchbox out of MDF...

Allows me to catch ALL my steel ammo... and hang things such as cards easily...



I then had the problem of something to hold my android phone...which i use to video...

I bough a small 'phone holder' off ebay for less than 2 quid (£2 to our american friends  ) ...and instead of using the suction cup... i drilled a small hole through the base... then screwed it onto and offcut of multiplex...

Then onto the wall...

Excuse the box... thats just showing where the phone would be...



Its swivels round so i can point it at different things...

Its also off to the side... out the way... and about 2 foot from the catchbox...

Like i said... ive just ordered a small mirror... which will be backed with plywood... and screwed to the side of my catchbox...

As i shoot from the same line of sight....out of my garage....whether its 10ft or 40ft... i can keep the mirror static...

I


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you have a working setup!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is my set up.


----------

